# Special Needs Sr. Baby -- Orance County Shelter, CA



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

breaks my heart...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3620223.836567.315830505222&type=3&permPage=1

UNALTERED FEMALE , WHITE MALTESE, Age: 12 YEARS 
Intake Condition: APC
Additional Info: BLIND/HEART MURMUR
This animal has been at the shelter since 04/23/2012. Review Date: 04/30/2012


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so sad, how can anyone dump a senior fluff!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't there a member on here that is in Orange County and does rescues???


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

I sent mary palmer an email about this little girl. Also the lady in california is Debbie Padilla. Im going to see if i can find an email for her on here. If anyone knows her personally can u contact her......thanks Jan


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

I forgot to say her name on here is 3maltmom!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I just posted this onto Bronwyne's facebook. I will also email her. She is in Orange Country and with the AMA. I hope we can help this baby!!


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!  It helps so much knowing people care... just wish I was in CA so I could help!! Hopefully we will get an update on this poor baby soon...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> breaks my heart...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3620223.836567.315830505222&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> ...


I just talked to the shelter and it appears they have owner information, so they are holding her until 4/30 for the owner to come forth then I believe they will make her available...They said to check back after 4/30.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Thanks everyone!!  It helps so much knowing people care... just wish I was in CA so I could help!! Hopefully we will get an update on this poor baby soon...


It is so heart warming to see how many people care and come together for these wonderful babies!! I also wish I was in CA... It seems like they have a huge need for help...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have the info on her and are looking into helping if we can. We have taken a few old ones in the past weeks and now the Mom with the babies. Just not sure if we can make this happen, if the owners dont turn up. I hope they do and havent just dumped her.


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

U guys rock!!!!! Please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We have the info on her and are looking into helping if we can. We have taken a few old ones in the past weeks and now the Mom with the babies. Just not sure if we can make this happen, if the owners dont turn up. I hope they do and havent just dumped her.


Thanks Edie!! I hope the owners didn't dump her either... I'm sure the AMA is full with the recent rescues, so any help to this girl if the owners don't turn up, would be just wonderful!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We have the info on her and are looking into helping if we can. We have taken a few old ones in the past weeks and now the Mom with the babies. Just not sure if we can make this happen, if the owners dont turn up. I hope they do and havent just dumped her.


I'll take her, Edie. I know we are overwhelmed with vet bills right now, so we will just have to get more donations. If needed, we can make it work. My heart breaks for this girl.

I will be in Palm Springs all next week, so keep that in mind. Brad will be watching the kids, and has offered to pull her. Let me know.

Deb


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys are amazing!! I would definitely donate if we can save this poor little girl...! But even better yet if the owners show up... though i can't ever imagine dumping any pup at any shelter... :-/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> I'll take her, Edie. I know we are overwhelmed with vet bills right now, so we will just have to get more donations. If needed, we can make it work. My heart breaks for this girl.
> 
> I will be in Palm Springs all next week, so keep that in mind. Brad will be watching the kids, and has offered to pull her. Let me know.
> 
> Deb


:you rockeb - when I read about this girl I immediately thought of you. You're so great with seniors (hey you put up with a lot of us human ones here on SM :w00t::HistericalSmiley I hope this comes through and I know that especially with all the new babies Layla had, I'm due for an AMA donation. :chili::chili: I am hoping that the owners come for her but if not, I know that she'll be living the life in Casa de Caca. :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Tears, tears.... lots & lots of tears. Tears for the fluff and tears of joy to know that there are so many loving and beautiful people in this world. You all are such an inspiration to me. I could not admire you more. May God bless you and yours always.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Will the AMA follow up on her today since her review date was yesterday?? I just made a donation to try an help the AMA with the rescues and am planning to give monthly contributions to this wonderful cause! :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am trying to get through to O.C Rescue coordinator. It is difficult to get through, but we are wokring on this. Will let you know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am trying to get through to O.C Rescue coordinator. It is difficult to get through, but we are wokring on this. Will let you know.


Edie - you're the best. Have our fingers and paws crossed but I know how those CA shelters are to deal with after past cases like this. Good luck and praying she gets pulled and will end up in Deb's loving arms.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I did get through to them and there is a hold on this girl until noon today. The lady that found her said she would like to have her and has up until noon today to get her. Otherwise Deb hopes to pick her up today or tomorrow morning. She is blind, has no teeth, a grade 3 heart murmur and is not spayed. They will let us take her and have the spay done by our own vet if she is healthy enough to with stand surgery. 
So it looks like one way or the other this girl will be in a home soon. Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great News, This little old one was adopted by the family that found her as a stray. The Rescue coordinator for Orange County said this family had been calling everyday to check on her and where there first thing this morning to get her, the soonest that she was taken off the hold list.
So there are good people out there and so happy for this old love. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Great News, This little old one was adopted by the family that found her as a stray. The Rescue coordinator for Orange County said this family had been calling everyday to check on her and where there first thing this morning to get her, the soonest that she was taken off the hold list.
> So there are good people out there and so happy for this old love. :chili:


:chili::chili:You made my day, Edie. :chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Great News, This little old one was adopted by the family that found her as a stray. The Rescue coordinator for Orange County said this family had been calling everyday to check on her and where there first thing this morning to get her, the soonest that she was taken off the hold list.
> So there are good people out there and so happy for this old love. :chili:


YAY!! YAY!!:sHa_banana::dancing banana::cheer:
What a great day!! There are some good people in this world... I'm so happy this little love will have a second chance!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness...this is such great news. That family has just received the best gift ever. I hope she's happy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

How fabulous!! Yay for this sweet girl!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Best news all day! Bless that kind and loving family!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay!!!! Such amazing news!!  Thank you so much, Edie!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Great News, This little old one was adopted by the family that found her as a stray. The Rescue coordinator for Orange County said this family had been calling everyday to check on her and where there first thing this morning to get her, the soonest that she was taken off the hold list.
> So there are good people out there and so happy for this old love. :chili:


Bless her heart. I'm so thankful. I already named her. I named her Phyllis. I was going to call her Phil, for short. Or, Philly, after the sandwich ~ LOL

As we spoke, I'm a bit disappointed, for myself, but soooo very happy for Phyllis. She's a doll. Oh, and LBB was looking forward to "seeing" her.

I am beyond thrilled she is in a good home, and out of the shelter.

This sooooooooo ROCKS!!! :chili::chili::dancing banana::dancing banana::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

Thank u everyone!!!!


----------

